
What should I choose: Swift or Machine learning? - piotr-yuxuan
I mean, what would be best for my mind-shaping? What would be funniest? What would make best effect on my résumé?<p>In passed twelve months I learnt Clojure, automata theory (applied it through regex and grammars with instaparse) and logic programming (with core.logic)<p>I thank you deeply in advance for your answers!
======
baccheion
Machine learning. Very broad and educational. It'd take 15 minutes, then 3
weeks to learn Swift, and then all you'd have is another language you're
familiar with. Actually scratch that. Go long on machine learning WHILE ALSO
skimming through Swift docs such that you'll be familiar with both.

------
livus
Not a fair apples to apples comparison.

Swift is a programming language. A form of expressing your ideas.

ML on the other hand is a full fledged field with active research going on.

~~~
piotr-yuxuan
Thanks for your answer.

Yeah I know that, maybe I could even use Swift to do ML. The thing is, like
everybody I have limited time and learning ability so I'm thinking about what
I should use my time for.

Actually I believe ML will shape my mind but maybe Swift could do this also.
About money, not sure what a recruiter would value the most.

------
sharemywin
You could learn swift in about 3-6 mo to be productive. People have spent
entire careers in ML. So it totally depends on your commitment level.

------
PaulHoule
ML

~~~
piotr-yuxuan
Thanks for your answer; would you be kind enough to elaborate on that? :-)

